# Sunday River Monday Dec 1st



## Edd (Nov 29, 2014)

Planning to do some turns there if anyone is around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2014)

guess you should GFY


----------



## Edd (Nov 29, 2014)

I often do...

Don't need anyone slowing me down anyways (cracks knuckles)..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2014)

:lol:

have fun out there.  Wish I could make it.


----------



## Edd (Dec 1, 2014)

Change of plans! Tomorrow instead!


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

next weekend as well?


----------



## Edd (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello. I'm thinking Tue and We'd at the River this week but that could change.


----------

